# Ngiyabonga kakhulu GIZMO



## ET (10/10/13)

thanks a lot gizmo for pulling finger and getting a proper local forum going for us saffa vapers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (10/10/13)

Aww, Thanks buddy.. But in all honesty this forum really isn't for me, I really want this community to be built by us vapers for us vapers. I want all of us to feel that we are the creators of this great forum. 

I can't thank anyone else more then you guys for supporting something local, with 23 members in just a few days is surely a milestone and couldn't be done without you guys. So maybe I should change its slogan to by Vapers for Vapers.. That's what we all about.

So thank you guys for supporting this. May this grow to be a really awesome forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

